# Steering Wheel Controls



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am looking at a 2001 Maxima that dosent have the volume button on the left side if the wheel. I am really used to using that because of my Mercedes Benz and i would really like it in the maxima. If i can get a used or new one with the volume button on it is it just like a plug and play situation or there has to be certain things there to make it or work. Or am i just out of luck?


----------



## nelsito65 (Jan 12, 2007)

I was under the impression that the steering wheel audio control was one of the subtle differences between the 2000 and 2001 models, so I thought that the 2001 models came with it. Not sure why that car doesn't have it. You might want to make sure that in fact you are looking at a 2001, not a 2000. From what I understand, it's a real pain to add that control on a 2000 because of what's involved to make it work, including changing steering wheel and head unit.


----------

